# My first day of college



## j-dogg (Jan 10, 2011)

Off to class :thumbup: and here goes the first day of the rest of my life.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice. Don't fall asleep in class. Professors don't like that on the first day.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 10, 2011)

Where?


----------



## DangerRoss (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to come back to my collage!


----------



## MWG (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats, do you have tops? Make sure to keep tops man, I lost it my soph year and I put myself out of college. That was 2 years ago, and now its pain trying to get back since i have more bills to pay, but I'm determined to get back.

Good luck!


----------



## sti (Jan 28, 2011)

Stay on top of all your work and don't get distracted with the freedom of college. Keep your grade up and have fun. These will be some of your greatest moments of your life.


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 31, 2011)

Brevard Community College. Math let out early and I'm on one of the library machines.

I've been accustomed to freedom been on my own 5 years now.


----------



## pamhudgins (Feb 1, 2011)

You are lucky to be able to go to college. Make the most out of it and do good in class.


----------

